
Vault 7 – Cherry Blossom - sr2
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Cherry%20Blossom
======
crispytx
Why this isn't on the front page of Hacker News is NOT a mystery. Whoever
posted this first gave the story an awful headline! Now nobody can repost the
story with a good headline because Hacker News' doesn't allow reposts... WTF?

~~~
sr2
HN does allow reposts if there is a substantial time period between each
listing. Not sure the exact time period, but I usually give it a few weeks
before I can post it again.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%23Cherry%2520Blossom&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%23Cherry%2520Blossom&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

